# I have $1000 to spend on performance parts what should i buy?



## NeedaGto (Mar 1, 2007)

hey guys i need your help... I have a 05 gto, when i bought it came with magnaflow exaust, Inkate, and spec clutch, i forgot which stage it has....

What should i buy next? I have always wanted to have cams, but i don't know which one to get.... i love the sound they make, but i heard that on some you have to upgread alot of stuff on them, i wold prefferd one that i dont have to upgreat the internal on .. if you have any other ideas please let me know... and if you some one is selling them used that would be apreciated too thanks


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

You could also change the headers.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

alsgto04 said:


> You could also change the headers.


 
:agree $1,000 is a little short for a real cam install even if you do it yourself. Plus once you’re inside it only makes sense to upgrade the springs, retainers and pushrods. Go for LT’s; SLP makes some pretty obnoxious LT’s that will bring your goat to life like nobody’s business… Since you did not mention LT's I am thinking you have stock.


----------



## NeedaGto (Mar 1, 2007)

how much would i need to upgraad the sprinds and retainer and pushrods? and whats a LT's? sorry this is my first muscle car, ... thanks for the help


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LT = Long Tube (headers)


Just give me the grand and I'll skool you in the driver's MOD.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I paid $2,050 for my cam, install & Dyno tune, see attached...


----------



## gurkgurkgurk (Oct 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> I paid $2,050 for my cam, install & Dyno tune, see attached...



PDQ im from the sf bay area too, where did you get your car tuned? im lookin for a place


----------



## gtojay (Sep 30, 2008)

From the N.Bay here. Just got a 2005 GTO and am anxious to get it over 500 hp. Its all stock, I did the Diablo tune yesterday. My only issue is that I can pass smog here. Any body that can guide me? Is there a way to send messages to other members here, or is this public only? I would like to chat on the phone with some guys in the bay area CA if they wouldnt mind helping me out? Thanks, Jay in Santa Rosa (707) 889-2277


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I like PDQ's suggestion. Look at his pics-the headers look awesome and will "wake up" the sound with additional ponies.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

gurkgurkgurk said:


> PDQ im from the sf bay area too, where did you get your car tuned? im lookin for a place


See attached link. The best number to use is the owner's cell phone. Robert Mitchell, 707-419-9045. Couple of things to keep in mind; it can take a few days for him to get back to you because of the amount of buniness he does. Make sure you have specific questions and the cash/credit to move forward...There are other tuners here in the Bay Area, but none come close to AD...:cheers

Advanced Dyno - LSx GM Performance Specialists


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Just to throw a monkey wrench into the mix.... weight = less power. 

You should try putting your goat on a diet. If you're really serious about going fast, you can do so without spending a dollar. Every 100lbs you shed = roughly 10 hp. The GTO is capable of shedding at least 400lbs in interior/sound/stereo, seats. Speakers & steroe system alone are in the 100-120 lbs range. A new front Skidplate is a worthwhile investment, and pretty much anything that'll lighten your load. The difference will be mindblowing, as everything is affected. Your car will handle better, brake better, accellarate faster..etc...

It's not for the faint of heart though, so unless you're really serious about going fast, and are willing to make some sacrifices, such as noise while driving, and creature comforts, I'd stick to saving up for power mods.


----------

